

QuickBooks Bitcoin Payments - johndevor
http://intuitlabs.com/labexperiments/quickbooks-bitcoin-payments

======
dublinben
Is anyone spending Bitcoin anymore, now that it is considered a taxable event
by the IRS?

~~~
jdreaver
The whole point is the IRS can't see the transaction, as long as you are
careful. Of course, sending BTC to a registered business is probably a good
way to expose transactions.

~~~
kolev
Oh, really? You want to affirm the notion that Bitcoin is for fraudsters only.

------
kolev
Shoot! Now all the fanatics will find an opportunity to annoy us with their
"To the moon!" again and again!

